# 2010 pse?



## MD746 (Nov 18, 2009)

Does PSE have any new bows for 2010?


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 18, 2009)

newest one I have is a 2009 Bow Madness XS, I'm planning on buying my wife the new 2010 Chaos One NI in right handed M\O Treestand 40lb, 24" draw length


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 18, 2009)

*yes,,,several!*

And although I have expensive tastes,...I'm going to check out the 2010 Vendetta XS....mid ranged priceing and smooth/quiet. I'd like to try the new L6 cams in 70 lb but probably will go with 60s.
Others may have the 2010s but I called Gables [Douglasville] yesterday and Clay says they got several 2010s. He suggested also trying the new AXE cam bows. Always fun to 'bow shop'.

http://www.pse-archery.com/


----------



## KCannon (Nov 18, 2009)

They come out with a good mid range priced bow called the Vendetta XL and XS I really like the specs on the XL 35 in axle to axle 7.25 brace height around 325 IBO 679 dollars.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 18, 2009)

2 of their '10 bows on in the top of my list since the new Bowtechs are around $850 MSRP!

The Vendetta is being said to be smooth than the GX X force and almost as quick for less money. 

I'm lookin hard at the new AXE 7. Quick good specs and everyone says it has an amazing feel and draw. 

Gonna shoot them soon. Just not sure on the XS or XL and 6 and 7 haha.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 18, 2009)

*I want to try them all*

I would probably get the 7" BH AXE version if I got the AXE.


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Nov 19, 2009)

Why does it matter pse is junk anyway!


----------



## watermedic (Nov 19, 2009)

Parker wildfire. Here is a little saying that may benefit you in the future.


Better to be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.

Please remember this.


Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Big John (Nov 19, 2009)

watermedic said:


> Parker wildfire. Here is a little saying that may benefit you in the future.
> 
> 
> Better to be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> ...


What he said


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 19, 2009)

watermedic said:


> Parker wildfire. Here is a little saying that may benefit you in the future.
> 
> 
> Better to be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> ...



Obviously he has been living in a cave Chuck...

The 2010 PSE models are really great. Several options with multiple draw length options, up to 7", with no press needed to change them, and no separate modules.  The Vendetta XL looks to be a good 3D bow,  whatcha think Chuck???


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Nov 19, 2009)

Takes a big man to call someone a fool over the internet


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Nov 19, 2009)

watermedic said:


> Parker wildfire. Here is a little saying that may benefit you in the future.
> 
> 
> Better to be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> ...



The true words of someone who beleives every hunting show and not by what he researches himself


----------



## watermedic (Nov 19, 2009)

You don't know me, but the two guys that posted before your last threads do. I know a little bit about archery. I know which manufacturer that I choose to represent.

Next time that a person asks a question, how about answering what he asked. He didn't ask for your uneducated opinion. He asked what we have new for 2010. You stuck your foot in your mouth by making an ignorant comment on a public forum which may or may not have offended me.

Thanks and have a nice day!

P.S. I like the Vendetta also David. Very smooth draw with a solid wall.

Chuck


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 19, 2009)

ParkerWildfire said:


> Takes a big man to call someone a fool over the internet





ParkerWildfire said:


> The true words of someone who beleives every hunting show and not by what he researches himself



Brother, I don't know you, but I do know Chuck. PSE staffer of many years. I'm a staffer too, and received my 2010 catalogue, (same one dealers get) a couple of weeks ago. You are the one who has no clue as to what he or myself knows about PSE equipment. Research is my middle name, and I know a lot about PSE stuff, because I choose to know the equipment I shoot. Chuck has been in the position I'm in for many more years than myself. I would also venture to say he probably knows more about Parker stuff than you do. 

Oh, and he didn't call you a fool, he quoted an old saying that is older than all of us. Seems you took it to heart a little too much. But, there is also another old saying....kinda goes like this: If the shoe fits........


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 19, 2009)

*Well I got to shoot the Vendetta XS today..WOW!*

I'm amazed at the bow....and I prefer the shorter [29" ata] XS version...most will probably like the LD version.

I have to say I did pull the Mathews Monster down off the rack [Gables] and wow was it top heavy! Is that something shooters want? Really, not meaning to talk it down but it appears as though the handle is 2/3s down the riser. I've owned a 2005 Mathews switchback and do not remember it being so top heavy [I loved it and sold it to a good friend nearby]. But then again I'm no 3D shooter, just a hunter so I'll not pass judgement on the desirability of the weight balance.

I predict the Vendetta in either short or long version will be a very popular bow with a $570 or so price tag. I believe I'll help by getting one myself.
The Omen was there but I did not shoot it.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 19, 2009)

Good info Alan.

I wanna shoot them both soon. The V and Axe are neck and neck, guess its which ever shoots the best for me and $$s an issue too so it'll likely be the Vendetta line I bring home if I choose to go PSE and not Bowtech.


----------



## secondseason (Nov 19, 2009)

I haven't held anything but the new catalog in my hand but I can say that I am really excited about giving the Axe a try.  I have had other brands of bows but I can say that the PSE is the best product I have hunted with.  

I have the Bow Madness this year and it is the sweetest bow I have ever had.  It's nothing but PSE for me in the future.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 20, 2009)

*my choice might be odd but.....*

You see I could afford the Omen or Dream Season which retail at about $1,000 or close to it. However I'm intriuged by a bow that is 'great for the price'. When I asked the area rep for PSE about the new bows he told me to check out the Vendetta XS knowing I like and shoot the Super Short [2008]. 
I paid $808 for my 2008 Super Short!! I have since found great deals on like new used bows and purchased several X Forces. I've sold all but my 3 PSE bows I now have, partially because I figured I'd be buying a 2010 PSE Super Short UF. 
But when I shot the relatively  inexpensive Vendetta and found it to shoot SO WELL it left me anxious to hunt it and really check it out. I only shot it for a half hour but I could see nothing negative about the bow and it is fast and smooth.
OK, so I've yammered about it too much, but I am thrilled that the new PSEs look to be really good hunting tools and include an affordable bow that fills the bill in all ways.


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Nov 20, 2009)

You think i care if i offended Watermedic HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## coptercop (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Chuck,

I know your not worried about Parker Wildfire and his uneducated opinion. Lets just agree to let him be as proud of whatever bow he is shooting as he seems to be with that baby deer hes posing with in his avatar.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 21, 2009)

*Vendetta/price*



XJfire75 said:


> Good info Alan.
> 
> I wanna shoot them both soon. The V and Axe are neck and neck, guess its which ever shoots the best for me and $$s an issue too so it'll likely be the Vendetta line I bring home if I choose to go PSE and not Bowtech.



I really saw nothing about the Vendetta that made it seem to be anything but top engineering product. That's why I want one.....the relatively medium price is another great aspect of the bow. I gotta have one and I think it's a great deal for a GREAT bow. Owning and shooting one will let me learn more about it and I'm anxious to give it a lot of work out.


----------



## MD746 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks PSE guys I own a 09 Bow Madness XS ,but like the rest of you Im always looking. oh yeah parkerwildfire dont be a archery retard.


----------



## devolve (Nov 21, 2009)

I shot all of the 2010 pse's a week or so ago.

I really really like the axe7, I will be ordering one for my self (this coming from an 8 year hoyt man)

They all shot good but the axe really stood out to me.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 22, 2009)

*Axe 7,,,the 'other consideration'...*

I don't think I shot an Axe 7, maybe they had the Axe 6 but I don't remember, I know they did have an Axe. I may shoot the Axe 7 [like the long brace height for hunting] but then I would be back in a 33" ata bow [which is not a bad thing]. 
I believe the Vendetta XS is going to be the next purchase but I should probably shoot the Axe 7 just to be sure! The Axe series run about a hundred dollars more than the Vendettas if I am remembering right.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 22, 2009)

coptercop said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> I know your not worried about Parker Wildfire and his uneducated opinion. Lets just agree to let him be as proud of whatever bow he is shooting as he seems to be with that baby deer hes posing with in his avatar.



 one should never trash another mans trophy.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 22, 2009)

*doublelungdriller.....*

Where did you get the monster buck in your avatar picture?? I'm not sure I would know to even draw my bow back with something like that in bow range!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks i killed him this year in alabama. i was also lucky enough to kill a 14 point p&y in georgia back in september.




ps. i shoot hoyt but that pse x-force is a awesome bow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC280 (Nov 22, 2009)

*2010 PSE Axe 6*

If anyone is interested I have one for sale on AT. The Axe 6 is a fantastic shooting bow. The grip is by far the best I have put my hands on in some time. Have a look.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1068492


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 22, 2009)

Alan in GA said:


> I really saw nothing about the Vendetta that made it seem to be anything but top engineering product. That's why I want one.....the relatively medium price is another great aspect of the bow. I gotta have one and I think it's a great deal for a GREAT bow. Owning and shooting one will let me learn more about it and I'm anxious to give it a lot of work out.



Good deal. Yeah I may go with a little less than top of the line bow for the next year or so and then get a really good one once I get better at shooting in general and get a better feel for what I like.

Ill go check and see if the place in town has any.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 23, 2009)

*new thoughts on a PSE...*

changing my mind.....again!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=445645


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 29, 2009)

*I need to 'sell something'....*

I'm 99% sure [?!!] I'm going to buy an Axe 6 but I'm going to go shoot it and the Vendetta XS one more time before I make the call.
Yup, tough decision and it's a win/win situation.


----------

